# Cross Sport vs Tiguan



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey all, I currently have a 2018 Tiguan that's up for lease next month. I love the look of the new Cross Sport, but I'm really really struggling to justify the $6-7k difference between another Tiguan SE vs the Cross Sport SE. It looks better than the Tig, and has some more power (but is also much heavier, and I can realistically tune the Tig). Help me justify the extra cost! I completely understand people buying the regular Atlas for the extra size, but the Cross Sport isn't all that much bigger than the Tiguan from an interior space perspective. I figured that since this is the Atlas forum, you'd all have some reasoning for pulling the trigger. thanks!


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

Have you sat in one? They're aren't close to the same inside. 

Traded in our 17 Passat and wanted either one just like you. The main reason for changing is we needed something to tow our dirt bikes and haul our gear for riding or camping, or getting home reno stuff home. I'm 6'1 and 225lbs and I workout and do powerlifting. So I'm pretty thick. The rig while I liked the cheaper price and it handled nicely. It was just to damn small inside. My legs rubbed the console and when the seat was set to where I sit. The person behind me had little leg room.

Cross sport. Yeah not a problem. Massive room in both front and back. Plus it holds way more in the hatch. That sealed the deal for us.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gmitchell2 said:


> Hey all, I currently have a 2018 Tiguan that's up for lease next month. I love the look of the new Cross Sport, but I'm really really struggling to justify the $6-7k difference between another Tiguan SE vs the Cross Sport SE. It looks better than the Tig, and has some more power (but is also much heavier, and I can realistically tune the Tig). Help me justify the extra cost! I completely understand people buying the regular Atlas for the extra size, but the Cross Sport isn't all that much bigger than the Tiguan from an interior space perspective. I figured that since this is the Atlas forum, you'd all have some reasoning for pulling the trigger. thanks!


The Atlas (and Cross Sport) is much larger insider when it comes to width and rear passenger compartment space. It doesn't need a useless 3rd row seat because it's not designed for it. At least the Atlas 3rd row is useable.

It doesn't have the Budack cycle engine either, so EPA MPG's is pretty pathetic with the VR6


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

The Cross Sport is basically an Atlas with a chopped back. Besides that, they're pretty much the same vehicle. So let me tell you about the Atlas...

I traded in my 2018 Tiguan for a '19 Atlas, and it's night and day. The Atlas is much bigger inside - and so is the Cross Sport, minus the 3rd row. The 2nd row is ridiculously spacious. While it drives like a much larger vehicle (not that the Tiguan is exciting to drive in any way), it feels much smoother overall.

Both are quite competent in the city since the Atlas/Cross Sport turning radius is pretty small and the steering is extremely light.
It guzzles fuel, but the Tiguan wasn't stellar in that department either. I don't see a huge difference between the two (VR6 Atlas), my lead foot probably not helping.

I don't fancy the looks of the Cross Sport at all, but overall I feel like it's a more enjoyable vehicle to own.


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

samuelrh said:


> It guzzles fuel, but the Tiguan wasn't stellar in that department either.


IMO it's not really guzzling fuel but it seems like it is because the Atlas has an overly SMALL gas tank for such a large SUV at 18.6 gallons, of which you can usually only run it down and refill with 14-16 gallons if you are lucky. So the needle drops a lot faster than other SUVs that have larger tanks. Our 2008 ML350 has a 24+ gallon tank that can go 500 mile if pushed while the the Atlas can only really go 300 if pushed. The difference is, the Atlas has a realistic 3rd row for seating adults, while the ML350 doesn't even have a 3rd row. That 3rd row most likely chews up space for a larger tank.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

My advice is to drive them back to back and decide for yourself. We did that and picked the Atlas. Way more room inside which we needed at the time for moving. I could not live with the anemic powertrain of the Tiguan. The Atlas with V6 just drove so much better. Yes, it's very heavy on gas but with we drive much less these days and gas prices are below $2.00/gal. at Costco.


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

My advice is get the fwd 2.0 Cross Sport. I was getting 22-24mpg city and 26-29hwy on my first one. It was totaled in an accident sadly. We couldn't find another like we had. So we got a vr6 fwd and the mpg are terrible. Also it hardly feels faster then the 2.0. I'd get the 2.0 again and fwd if you don't need it, and put a JB4 piggy back tuner on it or apr tune it. It will smoke a vr6 one and get wat better mpg to boot.

Edit- my 2.0 fwd got 26.8mpg going 75mph towing my two dirt bikes my family and all our gear.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

In our household, we have a '19 Tiguan SE AWD and a '21 Atlas SEL-P 2.0T AWD, so I think I can compare both pretty well. Both are leases: we got the Tiguan in April 2019 and the Atlas a few weeks ago. Previous cars were '16 Tiguan and '17 Mazda CX-9.

Tiguan:
I can't comment on the '20 nad '21 Tiguan powertrain changes over the '19, but the '19 certainly drives better than the '18 models I test drove the year before we got ours. It's my wife's daily driver and she averages ~29mpg in mixed city and light highway driving. This is above the rated 21/29/24 (city/highway/combined) and it is much more efficient than the 1st gen Tiguan, though not nearly as exciting/fun to drive. It is a bit herky-jerky driving around town but cruises well on the highway. On a couple of longer vacations when we've taken the Tiguan (300 miles each way), we've averaged 35mpg on the highway with cruise control set 72-74mph.

It has decent legroom (length) but is not very wide. Trunk space is decent, moreso if you pass on the 3rd row which I agree is useless for a crossover this small (unless you absolutely know you will be having small kids in the 3rd row, like under 5 feet tall; I would not stick any adults back there). Road and wind noise is okay: not great, not horrible. Overall, the Tiguan seems to me like an economy small crossover with decent technology included. Good for a family of 2-3 (or 4 if you get a roof cargo box for vacations) that will not wow or thrill you in any way, but it does everything you need it to with adequate comfort/technology.

Atlas:
Much bigger than the Tiguan in nearly all ways. It does take some getting used to at first, but does not feel as huge after a couple of weeks of driving. Compared to the Tiguan, it just feels like a more well put-together vehicle. There are still hard plastic surfaces and some cheap-feeling switches/controls, but it drives and rides much better. I'm only around 700 miles on my Atlas but the long-term average fuel economy is 25mpg with mostly city/town driving and an occasional jump on the highway for 20 or 30 miles (it's rated 20/24/22). In the short stints on the highway with cruise control at 70, I was averaging 31mpg. I test drove two V6 and two 2.0T models before choosing the 2.0T: to me it feels faster around town and power is adequate for higher speeds and passing. The V6 felt slower all around and under normal driving conditions...unless I was at full throttle. Given that the 2.0T was rated for better fuel economy, it's cheaper, there should/may be a tune available for it, and that we exceeded the MPG rating on our Tiguan (almost seems like VW is under-rating their 2.0T fuel economy), I felt like the 2.0T was the best engine choice.

The Cross Sport actually has more legroom in the rear than the regular Atlas (due to having same wheelbase but the 2nd row seats in the Cross Sport are pushed back a few inches I believe). I sat in a couple of Cross Sports and it feels cavernous back there. Look at youtube reviews - the Atlas/Cross Sport is one of very few crossovers that is wide enough to fit 3 car seats across the 2nd row.

I think if you test drive both cars back to back, you will better appreciate the differences in the Atlas. Certainly more power and a better overall ride, plus extra room/space. Tradeoffs are worse fuel economy and the higher price.


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

thanks for the feedback...I actually put a deposit down on the ID4 dual motor AWD today. I have an is38 GTI, so need something for the wife and kids, but I'm actually pretty excited to see what VW can do with the ID4. 300hp and 300tq, and I can still get the $7,500 tax credit plus another $750 from PA. Also of interest, VW is offering up to a 6 month extension on all leases if you put a deposit on the ID4.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

If you want a tiguan go month to month once your lease expires and as soon as you can probaly next may or june order a 2022 its a totaly new model. As for the ACS, I had a 2018 tiguan and I now have a ACS and it is a world apart. It is a whole lot bigger so it takes some getting use to. Get yourself the 4 cyl and the burger JB1 or 4 and you really have something that is quick and gets 23 mpg on premium gas


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

*JB4*



samwoo said:


> If you want a tiguan go month to month once your lease expires and as soon as you can probaly next may or june order a 2022 its a totaly new model. As for the ACS, I had a 2018 tiguan and I now have a ACS and it is a world apart. It is a whole lot bigger so it takes some getting use to. Get yourself the 4 cyl and the burger JB1 or 4 and you really have something that is quick and gets 23 mpg on premium gas



Did you add the JB4 to your atlas Cross Sport? I am ready to do the same to mine but wondering how difficult it is to get the plastic skid plate off and then how difficult the whole install was.
Thanks!


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ended up pulling the trigger on a CS SE. As mentioned above, it is much different, significantly bigger than the Tiguan in all directions. The rear seat space is huge, I can barely see the kids! The biggest thing I'm adjusting to is how soft and fluffy the car feels. It feels so un-german, especially compared to the Tiguan or a Touareg (have had one of those too). Maybe it's partly the tires, I have the 18's, but I wish it had a little more edge to it like the other german cars I've owned. Maybe just playing to the mass market, and trying to get more American's into the cars.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

gmitchell2 said:


> Ended up pulling the trigger on a CS SE. As mentioned above, it is much different, significantly bigger than the Tiguan in all directions. The rear seat space is huge, I can barely see the kids! The biggest thing I'm adjusting to is how soft and fluffy the car feels. It feels so un-german, especially compared to the Tiguan or a Touareg (have had one of those too). Maybe it's partly the tires, I have the 18's, but I wish it had a little more edge to it like the other german cars I've owned. Maybe just playing to the mass market, and trying to get more American's into the cars.


The only VWs available in the US that are "global" and offering the "German feel" are Golfs and Arteons. The Atlas, Cross Sport, Jetta, Passat and Tiquan are designed for the US market. This means bigger, softer and cheaper. This is what VW needs to do to grow in the US. Unfortunately, this will raise the question for many looking at VWs in the future..... why should I buy one (other than price)?

I had a 2012 Touareg TDI. I thought it was a good SUV with good power and mpgs but it was clearly too expensive for the US market. So now we have the Atlas. Cheaper, bigger, softer.


----------

